# Chinese SpecOps



## JBS (Feb 24, 2009)

Chinese Special Forces PT regimen and 52K ruck

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RaQzcB8i_A"]YouTube - Training of Chinese special forces[/ame]


Combatives, Urban capabilities demo, rappel (set to music, so turn your speakers down, LOL)
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29JgSjKdIUU"]YouTube - chinese special army training[/ame]


Russian & Chinese Special Operations Forces joint training (2007):

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29vjzVCzZBI"]YouTube - Secretive Chinese Special Forces appear in public[/ame]


----------



## Trip_Wire (Feb 24, 2009)

Interesting videos. A quick glance at a weapon in one video almost looked like the French FAMAS rifle.


----------



## FireWatch (Feb 24, 2009)

The little kung fu bastards look hard.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 24, 2009)

Trip_Wire said:


> A quick glance at a weapon in one video almost looked like the French FAMAS rifle.



China's New Rifle the QBZ-95

http://www.strategypage.com/military_photos/qbz-95.aspx


----------



## Trip_Wire (Feb 24, 2009)

J.A.B.:

Thanks for the heads up! I guess that large carry handle is what reminded me of the French Bull-pup. :)


----------



## 7point62 (Feb 25, 2009)

The PRC has about 500,000 Special Operators. That's more than twice the size of the US Marine Corps.

Wonder what they're planning to do with all those SpecOps troops?


----------



## Muppet (Feb 27, 2009)

FireWatch said:


> The little kung fu bastards look hard.




Fucking priceless.:)


----------

